# The How Much Do You Love Your Cat Test



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testi ... 9059641969

This is how I scored

Cat Lover
You scored 62% catophilia!
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

This is me....................a former totally scared to death of cats converted cat lover of two kitties!


Cat Lover
You scored 73% catophilia! 
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

this is what i got:

Cat Lover
You scored 64% catophilia! 
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs. 

My test tracked 1 variable How you compared to other people your age and gender:

You scored higher than 81% on Ailurophilia


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Crazy Cat Lady
You scored 80% catophilia!

Even if you're a man, you have earned this title. People don't matter to you. They don't understand you like your cats do. Your cats come first. Just about all the time.

My test tracked 1 variable How you compared to other people your age and gender:
You scored higher than 98% on Ailurophilia


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Crazy Cat Lady
You scored 77% catophilia!
Even if you're a man, you have earned this title. People don't matter to you. They don't understand you like your cats do. Your cats come first. Just about all the time.


 

And you should see me with the dogs, too!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Crazy Cat Lady
You scored 77% catophilia!
Even if you're a man, you have earned this title. People don't matter to you. They don't understand you like your cats do. Your cats come first. Just about all the time.


8)


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I am suprised I didn't score higher. Everyone I know calls me a crazy cat lady! :wink:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, I'm *definately* a crazy cat lady. But being around other, more _mild_ cat lovers , has toned me down a bit:

*Cat Lover
You scored 66% catophilia!

You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs.*


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Crazy Cat Lady
You scored 82% catophilia! 

Oh my, I've scored the highest so far here!  :lol:


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Haha I LOVE OkCupid!! One of my roomies got me HOOKED! 

I scored:

Cat Lover
You scored 75% catophilia! 
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Crazy Cat Lady
You scored 97% catophilia! 
Even if you're a man, you have earned this title. People don't matter to you. They don't understand you like your cats do. Your cats come first. Just about all the time. 




My test tracked 1 variable How you compared to other people your age and gender:

You scored higher than 99% on Ailurophilia


----------



## IsIs (Sep 6, 2005)

*This is great!*

I scored 92% .. how scary to know that I am that obsessed with my cats! 
rotflmao!

thanks for the smile


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

"You scored 71% catophilia!
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs."


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

manitu22 said:


> I am suprised I didn't score higher. Everyone I know calls me a crazy cat lady! :wink:


same here!!
I only scored 64%....

Cat Lover
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs. 
My test tracked 1 variable How you compared to other people your age and gender:
You scored higher than 61% on Ailurophilia


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

73%


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

90%

-HEYHWA


----------



## Cat Fancier (Aug 4, 2004)

Cat Lover
You scored 55% catophilia! 
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs.


----------



## demented_roadie (Nov 13, 2004)

Crazy Cat Lady
You scored 86% catophilia! 
You scored higher than 98% on Ailurophilia


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

I scored 84% and 92%. I'm not surprised. I love my babies! And as for the question of dating anyone who hates cats??? I wouldn't even ASSOCIATE with anyone who hates cats. :roll:


----------



## Avocado (Apr 7, 2005)

i got a 41... 

" You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs."

sounds about right.
i love my cats, and i think about them a lot, but i tend to avoid things like dressing them up or even buying them a lot of toys... i keep them healthy and give them some petting and they entertain themselves with eachother and their own kitty business. no dancing, either... but i do sing to them. now the dogs, thats another story... but they are much more dependant on me than the cats are.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Crazy Cat Lady


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

75%- I'm very surprised I didn't score higher, knowing I'm completely in love with Sash.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Crazy Cat Lady
You scored 77% catophilia! 

hehe


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

You scored 57% catophilia! 

You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs. 

I am surprised mine isn't higher


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I am surpried mine is so high :lol: :lol: :lol: !!!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

yeah I think I lost some points on the question that asks if you give your cat beer or drugs.... 8) I wouldn't do that.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

I scored 62% catophilia. Well these tests, you can't take them too seriously. We're probably all a lot higher on a better test.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

For one thing you have to be a cat maniac to occupy yourself with cat forums and I'm a member of 4 cat forums. I hop around clicking that mouse.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

manitu22 said:


> yeah I think I lost some points on the question that asks if you give your cat beer or drugs.... 8) I wouldn't do that.


I answered no also, but I still got 99%


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

It's official - i am a loony 

Crazy Cat Lady
You scored 88% catophilia! 
Even if you're a man, you have earned this title. People don't matter to you. They don't understand you like your cats do. Your cats come first. Just about all the time. 



My test tracked 1 variable How you compared to other people your age and gender:

You scored higher than 99% on Ailurophilia


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

I've been trying to do this for a week but this site's blocked at work. I finally remembered to do it from home and the results are in: 

I'm a crazy cat lady!!

Which, btw, is no surprise to my family.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

Crazy Cat Lady 

You scored 84% catophilia! 

Even if you're a man, you have earned this title. People don't matter to you. They don't understand you like your cats do. Your cats come first. Just about all the time. 

Wow! I had no idea I was that bad! :wink:


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

I scored 64%....


----------



## RetroCat™ (Sep 15, 2005)

Man, I thought I'd get a better score than THAT!

*Cat Lover 
You scored 62% catophilia! 
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs.*

Only 62%? That's almost half!

RC


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Cat Lover 
You scored 65% catophilia! 
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs.


----------



## Jessica from Alaska (Sep 12, 2005)

I scored 80%! . It also said that I scored 90% higher then my age on Ailurophilia. Im a crazy cat lady!...lol.


----------



## neko55 (Apr 17, 2005)

You scored higher than 66% on Ailurophilia

You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs.

I also thought i would have scored higher


----------



## Lunacy95 (Jun 19, 2005)

Cat Lover
You scored 51% catophilia! 
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs.


----------



## moogle (Apr 30, 2004)

Cat Lover
You scored 53% catophilia! 
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Cat Liker
You scored 42% catophilia! 
You like your cats but not overly so. They're nice to have around, but you're not going to spend a lot of time on them. You make sure they get basic care and affection, but they are just a pet after all. 

That sounds about right. I said no to things like jackets and stuff, but my boy might have some if we lived somewhere like Alaska and not Hawaii. I do not give beer, ew! Or cary his picture with me but I have taken quite a few. He gets a special diet and actually has his own bed but prefers my bed. I'm not going to kick my cat out for a party, but since I actually do have friends who get really sick around cats, I vaccume and confine him to the upstairs, he usually sleeps anyway, and they still get sick... most of my house is tile too. He also gets his weekly baths for that same reason. He has leashes and harnesses and we pick up one new toy every two weeks for him, but he only plays with them for about a week. He has his own brush, shampoo, and nail clippers and that's about all. Wow to those who scored really high!


----------



## Binx (Sep 14, 2005)

Cat Lover
You scored 57% catophilia!
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs.
38% on Ailurophilia

Yep that's me. I thught I would rate a bit higher though.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

You scored 66% catophilia!


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Cat Lover
You scored 57% catophilia! 
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs. 

I would say I was more then this


----------



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

Crazy Cat Lady
You scored 77% catophilia! 
Even if you're a man, you have earned this title. People don't matter to you. They don't understand you like your cats do. Your cats come first. Just about all the time.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

oh dear....i knew i was bad....but not this bad...

Crazy Cat Lady
You scored 93% catophilia! 
Even if you're a man, you have earned this title. People don't matter to you. They don't understand you like your cats do. Your cats come first. Just about all the time.


----------



## irishemt17 (Sep 8, 2004)

Cat Lover
You scored 73% catophilia! 
You really love your cats, but you're not insane about it. Okay, maybe sometimes, but really you're a normal person with a life of your own who just really likes cats. You are probably a model pet owner, but you're not going to cut people out of your life if they're allergic or really prefer dogs. 




not bad for a former "I love dogs ONLY" person! what can I say?!?! my babies made me see the truth!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

lol, here's my store...

Crazy Cat Lady
You scored 82% catophilia!


----------

